# left over 2150 baystealth bay boat, 115hp suzuki 4 stroke and trailer



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

2150 Baystealth 115hp suzuki 4 stroke and trailer *$23,900.00 plus tax.* 




























*Any questions give us a call 850-444-9760:usaflag*


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nick- That boat seems under powered with a 115. Is it light enough to still go with the 115?


----------

